# Dickshunary !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LMAO

http://www.yorkdispatch.com/ci_21557972/spelling-challenged-vandals-hit-city-womans-suv


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's no worse than spelling SHCOOL in big white letters on the street.









Crazy kids now days.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This reminds me of something.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13645-a-british-guy-and-a-polish-guy-were-in-a-bar/


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> That's no worse than spelling SHCOOL in big white letters on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I remember seeing that on Yahoo news. Don't know if this is the same pic.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> LMAO
> 
> http://www.yorkdispa...city-womans-suv


Geez Don, these are our future "leeders"


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Brings a tear to my eye knowing this is our future parolees......


----------

